
Boston Meet-Up for YC Founders and News Contributors (Sunday, May 6th) - ed

======
ed
\-------------------------------------------------

FACTS:

What: Boston Meet-up for YC founders and contributors

When: May 6th, 7:00PM

Where: Espresso Royale Cafe on Commonwealth Ave in Boston (
<http://espressoroyale.com/location.php?id=9> )

\-------------------------------------------------

DETAILS:

I'm hoping to organize a Boston area meet-up for News.YC'ers and YC founders
on May 6th, at 7:00PM. Espresso has some great coffee, a perfect atmosphere
and is T-accessible. The idea was originally suggested in this thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=17711>

Bring Friends, Co-Founders, whoever! Post with a little bit of information
about yourself so we know who's coming!

\-------------------------------------------------

Mod this comment up to keep it on top!

~~~
danw
Why not set it up as an opencoffee event? <http://www.opencoffeeclub.org/>

------
ed
MY INFO:

I'm currently working on <http://www.PhotoFlock.com> \- a fairly standard
photo upload site which offers similar functionality to imageshack.us (with a
few web 2.0 extras). This summer I will be aggressively expanding the
operations of the site to create a UGC destination with some innovative
premium services. I didn't apply to YC and will be bootstrapping development
for the next few months.

For the last year, I was involved with <http://www.SciLink.com> where I was a
co-founder and the principal designer. SciLink is a social network for life-
science professionals which integrates journal article data. I recently left
the company to focus on finishing school and also to explore the viability of
my current project.

------
dummypointer
I think it is a good idea ! It would be a great opportunity for those who are
looking for great hackers or great ideas. Why don't we form a
"Boston/Cambridge Young Entrepreneurs Club"? We could have monthly meetings,
reviews of our demo products and sharing knowledge/experiences. We could also
discuss different successful start ups, fund raising issues...sort of our own
small Start Up school - by Entrepreneurs for Entrepreneurs ! Those who are
successful founders in the area can also tell their stories and share their
experiences. We could extend this idea to the next level by having investors
to give us talks if possible. Any suggestions/issues?

~~~
dhouston
there's a group like this that does monthly dinners (open invitation):

<http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/boston-startup-meetup>

next meeting may 9th:

<http://www.mypunchbowl.com/publicparty/05c98908a9a3e84e593d>

see you there!

~~~
dummypointer
Cool ! Probably I will see you guys there.

------
jmw
From this thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=8830> it looks like
there are other things like this going on. Anybody go to either of these and
can comment on the quality of the people or how things went?

I don't want to duplicate efforts, but I'm still game for some informal
chill/hack time on Sunday at ERC.

~~~
ed
I saw that thread when researching YC Meet-ups. I signed up for the Yahoo!
group, which says it's targeted at "Founders and those interested in becoming
founders of software and Internet businesses in and around Boston. No
consultants please."

I was hoping to start something which would better cater to our age bracket
and, if possible, involve the YC. I love the values and core ideas of PG's
essays -- I think at its heart YC is more about hacking and
discussing/developing interesting ideas than it is about VC networks and
structured business plan presentations.

In essence I want to meet people who operate with a similar philosophy. The
existing groups just don't provide that.

~~~
shimon
ed: you should give the Boston startup meetup a shot. We started it after YC's
first Startup School (at Harvard in 2005) so initially it was entirely made up
of this kind of crowd. The group has broadened quite a bit since then, and
some of the early members have entered new ventures or moved to the SF bay
area, but there's still a core of fairly young, hackery folks. You should drop
by some time. (So far nobody has brandished a business plan, and AFAIK most of
the group members' ventures are bootstrapped or angel-backed.)

On the other hand, there's something undeniably energizing about being able to
engage _every_ _single_ _other_ _person_ at the table with you in a debate
about filesystem performance (or whatever). A more focused group would
probably do well. I want to be there (but might not be able to attend this
one) and we should see if there's some way we can work together, because we
both want the same thing: more happy smart people hacking on ambitious,
interesting startups in Boston.

------
dmarques1
I will probably attend and bring a co-founder of mine or two.

Background: Serial young entrepreneur and blogger based out of Babson College
(about to graduate). Also started a venture development firm for young
entrepreneurs to launch ventures cheaper and faster (Invenio Group), we are
about four years old at this point and continue to grow and thrive.

Excited to attend!

------
jmw
I'm in.

I'm co-founder of a YCombinator startup that hasn't gone public yet. I'm also
an MIT student that's living in Boston until at least the end of the summer.

Anyone who's interested in startups/hacking should come. I suggest bringing
something to hack on or get feedback on (I'm probably going to be working in
Espresso Royale that day).

------
nabeel
Will be there. There is also the weekly OpenCoffee in Cambridge that does have
free WiFi and a mix of VCs and entrepreneurs. (
<http://boston.going.com/event-122245> )

~~~
jmw
Yeah - thanks for responding to my question on heyletsgo and updating the
newest date for it. I'll try to make it this Thurs or next.

------
danfilter
I'll be attending with a partner; we recently launched Intern-U
(<http://www.intern-u.com)> and are excited to meet and share ideas.

------
chandrab
Damn...It's my birthday and I won't be in town that day! Is there another
potential meetup next month (June?)

~~~
ed
Haven't discussed it but if this goes well I'd like to see it become a monthly
thing.

------
edgeztv
I'll be there too. I've done some good hacking in that coffee house. They
don't have free WiFi though :(

~~~
ed
Yep, this is true.

If I recall correctly, their access rates are very low. Most of us should be
able to get through the night spending less than $10 ($4 for a drink, $6 for
internet).

------
nostrademons
I'm in. I'll float the idea by my cofounder too and see if he wants to come.

------
aston
Cool. I'll be there. And I'll bring a friend!

------
twism
Im there... Where?

